# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ciklon i frikshëm dhe i pashpjegueshëm!

## klajdi wolf

_Kuriozitete | 16/11/2012 02:57_

Një fenomen i rrallë dhe i pashpjegueshëm, u shënua mëngjesin e 14 nëntorit 2012 në brigjet e Japonisë.

Një ciklon i çuditshëm, i pashpjegueshëm, goditi qytetin Bakajiama në Ishikawa, një prefekturë me 1.2 milionë banorë, në rajonin e Chubu që pas një periode me mot të keq, solli breshër të fuqishëm dhe shkatërrues në këtë rajon!

Por, veç asaj që këto fenomene janë inekzistente në Japoni, edhe më shumë interesant është fakti se kjo dukuri shfaqet në këto fusha, ngaqë këto fenomene zakonisht shfaqen në zona detare me temperatura më të larta, pas përplasjeve të rrymave të ngrohta ajrore, ndërsa tashmë ajo u shfaq në dete edhe më të ftohët, siç ato të Oqeanit Paqësor!/alb-observer






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=T_HPzRrz7-U

----------


## Alti Elezi

Haarp     ???????????????????????????????

----------

